# Arapaho 2007 rear fog light bulb replacement ???



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Help... can't really see how I can access a blown bulb in the circular fog lamp unit.
No screws on the lens and very restricted / impossible access behind the rear panel. :?:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Small round lights? You need a small allen key or similar. The lens clips in at the bottom and just needs to be prised up a little to unclip.

JohnW


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Does it not turn anti clockwise and pop off?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, eventually sorted.

It's a Wella fog lamp unit fitted from the rear of the bumper/skirt, there is no room to get a hand in and withdraw the bulb, a really poor design by Auto Trail.

I had to remove a Philips screw from a bracket ajacant to the rear steady leg, drill out two pop rivets securing the rear and side skirts to allow the rear bumper/skirt to be eased back enough to allow my hand to get to the back of the lamp unit to get a quarter turn on it to release to bulb holder.

Transpired the bulb was fine but one of the spade connecters was badly corroded, have had to order a new unit but will only use the connector as to fit the new unit would mean removing the whole rear bumper/skirt.


----------

